# Pinnacle Labs



## Vin Scully (Sep 23, 2012)

Is pinnacle labs website down?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vin Scully said:


> is the website down?



I hope so....and I'd enjoy seeing it stay down. No disrespect to u Vin.


----------



## Vin Scully (Sep 23, 2012)

haha none taken brotha.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 23, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I hope so....and I'd enjoy seeing it stay down. No disrespect to u Vin.



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everBulking (Sep 30, 2012)

why dont you guys like pinn?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 30, 2012)

4everBulking said:


> why dont you guys like pinn?



People have there own reasons i guess to each is own.


----------



## 4everBulking (Sep 30, 2012)

Yaya said:


> People have there own reasons to each is own.



yea i guess i have had great cycles with them i guess im just confused as why....


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think people don't like hearing how Pinn is the best when it's not. Also their prices are bordering outrageous. 

It's a source, they ship quick but it ends there. 

Peronally, I don't like their tactics. They pay too many people to say their the best.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pinn's rep has been damaged in this community and I'll just leave it at that.  Plus, many believe they operated in a far too open nature to ultimately be safe.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 30, 2012)

Pinnacle is complete underdosed garbage. You were all manipulated to think things like they had new or better raw materials and such. This was never the case, also how to you define better raws? It was all a farce. If you order a bottle of test cyp/200mg/ml then thats what you will/should get. I never understood the better raws BS that you fell for, does that mean your 200 mg cyp becomes 300mg cyp with better raws...... Come on fellas.

Pinnacle obviously has no experience working with proper chemical blends and how the properties change at different temperatures. Clearly 80% of the people who use their gear complain about debilitating post injection pain. They are new to this and are very unsafe to deal with, steroids are illegal and a veteran source would never advertise on a board that gets 10k visitors a day.....

My advice stay as far away from pinnacle gear as possible.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 1, 2012)

Admin said:


> Pinnacle is complete underdosed garbage. You were all manipulated to think things like they had new or better raw materials and such. This was never the case, also how to you define better raws? It was all a farce. If you order a bottle of test cyp/200mg/ml then thats what you will/should get. I never understood the better raws BS that you fell for, does that mean your 200 mg cyp becomes 300mg cyp with better raws...... Come on fellas.
> 
> Pinnacle obviously has no experience working with proper chemical blends and how the properties change at different temperatures. Clearly 80% of the people who use their gear complain about debilitating post injection pain. They are new to this and are very unsafe to deal with, steroids are illegal and a veteran source would never advertise on a board that gets 10k visitors a day.....
> 
> My advice stay as far away from pinnacle gear as possible.



I'm glad I was only one purchase in!  It's funny you read up on something weigh the pos. opinions and figure your good...not so much it sounds.  Oh well...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 1, 2012)

Admin said:


> Pinnacle is complete underdosed garbage. You were all manipulated to think things like they had new or better raw materials and such. This was never the case, also how to you define better raws? It was all a farce. If you order a bottle of test cyp/200mg/ml then thats what you will/should get. I never understood the better raws BS that you fell for, does that mean your 200 mg cyp becomes 300mg cyp with better raws...... Come on fellas.
> 
> Pinnacle obviously has no experience working with proper chemical blends and how the properties change at different temperatures. Clearly 80% of the people who use their gear complain about debilitating post injection pain. They are new to this and are very unsafe to deal with, steroids are illegal and a veteran source would never advertise on a board that gets 10k visitors a day.....
> 
> My advice stay as far away from pinnacle gear as possible.




Well hell. You stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 1, 2012)

The "glorious best of the best" MAO raws they use are fucking garbage. The tren that's a darker color isn't darker because of the "amazing raws" they use like the crackhead thief said, it's from over heating. You're telling me the "biggest and best" lab out there can't even heat thier shit right? Plus, all this security they say they have to keep LE off em.... It's the fucking Internet and the government. LE can get whatever info they want whenever they want to get it. I guarauntee pinn will get shut down. Maybe not next week, or not even in the next 6 months, but they will go down. Z just went down a few months ago, he was all over ology. You don't think LE is watching that board and waiting for the next big lab to pop up? Well guess who popped up and is all the craze and in every fucking thread there is. Shit I could make an account, make 50 bs posts and PM someone and they would gladly give me pinn's info. Fuck pinnacle. Fuck jstarkes. Fuck zeek. Fuck StoneCold and his gay ass board ology. There, my rants done.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 1, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> The "glorious best of the best" MAO raws they use are fucking garbage. The tren that's a darker color isn't darker because of the "amazing raws" they use like the crackhead thief said, it's from over heating. You're telling me the "biggest and best" lab out there can't even heat thier shit right? Plus, all this security they say they have to keep LE off em.... It's the fucking Internet and the government. LE can get whatever info they want whenever they want to get it. I guarauntee pinn will get shut down. Maybe not next week, or not even in the next 6 months, but they will go down. Z just went down a few months ago, he was all over ology. You don't think LE is watching that board and waiting for the next big lab to pop up? Well guess who popped up and is all the craze and in every fucking thread there is. Shit I could make an account, make 50 bs posts and PM someone and they would gladly give me pinn's info. Fuck pinnacle. Fuck jstarkes. Fuck zeek. Fuck StoneCold and his gay ass board ology. There, my rants done.


I think it's funny that they say mao raws are the best. Easiest to get your hands on doesn't mean the best.

All they do is a melt test. Try doing recrystallization and see how much hormone you actually have left.


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmfao colt) )


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> I think it's funny that they say mao raws are the best. Easiest to get your hands on doesn't mean the best.
> 
> All they do is a melt test. Try doing recrystallization and see how much hormone you actually have left.



I'd be more interested in whats left behind...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think we scared him away.


----------



## tanuki (Oct 1, 2012)

I love this place for being unbiased and open to free speech. Pinnacle overrated and overpriced.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> I think it's funny that they say mao raws are the best. Easiest to get your hands on doesn't mean the best.
> 
> All they do is a melt test. Try doing *recrystallization* and see how much hormone you actually have left.



I have only heard that term by one source out of all that I know only one has ever used that term (He's smart) the rest melt.

Now here is my take on raws, if you have to test it you shouldn't be buying it as with the good sources there is no need for testing raws the raws are good and if your in a position you feel you need to test raws because they are in question then your source is in question and should be replaced.

Most people have no clue how to find the good raws and guess what with the exception of 2 to 3 people none are on any board but sure as shit you can Google them, They are right in front of everyone but not on the boards but people tend to only trust within the boards!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I have only heard that term by one source out of all that I know only one has ever used that term (He's smart) the rest melt.
> 
> Now here is my take on raws, if you have to test it you shouldn't be buying it as with the good sources there is no need for testing raws the raws are good and if your in a position you feel you need to test raws because they are in question then your source is in question and should be replaced.
> 
> Most people have no clue how to find the good raws and guess what with the exception of 2 to 3 people none are on any board but sure as shit you can Google them, They are right in front of everyone but not on the boards but people tend to only trust within the boards!


IMO most raws sources that are on boards are for home brewers not sources.

I don't care to track down the best raws. I let the best sources out there do that for me.


----------



## tanuki (Oct 1, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I have only heard that term by one source out of all that I know only one has ever used that term (He's smart) the rest melt.
> 
> Now here is my take on raws, if you have to test it you shouldn't be buying it as with the good sources there is no need for testing raws the raws are good and if your in a position you feel you need to test raws because they are in question then your source is in question and should be replaced.
> 
> Most people have no clue how to find the good raws and guess what with the exception of 2 to 3 people none are on any board but sure as shit you can Google them, They are right in front of everyone but not on the boards but people tend to only trust within the boards!



Trust but verify as Reagan once said. 

What kinda of melting point apparatus are they using? The oven technique is garbage and prone to so much error. When I worked at the school O-Chem lab the meltemp aparatus used was $1000 bucks without the thermometer with amazing accuracy and prescision. It'll be a couple of degrees off due to impurities, but the MP will always have a sharp range of 1.0 degrees C or less.

 What was even cooler was the IR spec machines that could detect the bends and stretches when the molecule got hit with IR. Compare what you get with Sigma Aldrich's references and you're good to go. IR machine was over 20grand though. No UGLs have those.

BTW most powder sources are resellers. Factories won't even deal unless you start out at 25kg. Mao gets their stuff probably from the factories that give him the best deal. And the best resellers aren't advertising on boards as SFGiants said. 

So yea blah blah blah Mao powders.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2012)

69nites said:


> IMO most raws sources that are on boards are for home brewers not sources.
> 
> *I don't care to track down the best raws. I let the best sources out there do that for me*.



It's a pain in the ass very stressful and a roll of the dice but once you find a good one as a smart man had told me don't change it and stick with them as long as possible.

Your putting your faith is a person in a Country on the other side of the Planet!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 8, 2012)

Man am I glad I found this site lol.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 9, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Man am I glad I found this site lol.



yea same here. word has it pinnacle is down anyways. which is a shame. only sources i got thru people is over priced garbage. i had liked pinn when they started up only cuz the prices were cheaper then what im used to paying. however thought it was extremely sketch they just tossed around the site like free hookers. rather make a small % less in profits and know the business is secure then just reaching out to anyone with a 50 post count. hell even having their own personal website is just dumb. but w/e done rant


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> yea same here. word has it pinnacle is down anyways. which is a shame. only sources i got thru people is over priced garbage. i had liked pinn when they started up only cuz the prices were cheaper then what im used to paying. however thought it was extremely sketch they just tossed around the site like free hookers. rather make a small % less in profits and know the business is secure then just reaching out to anyone with a 50 post count. hell even having their own personal website is just dumb. but w/e done rant



You think Pinn was reasonably priced? lolololololololololollllllllllllll poor guy!


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah Pinn was much higher than any domestic source I've used...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'd be more interested in whats left behind...



Heavy metals.....hearing about these recently at the other spot. Scary.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 9, 2012)

Live and learn...alot of us started with out of pocket pharmacy costs...$$  Clinics get $150 a 10cc bottle of test....yeahooooo!!!!  $100 for hcg, $200 for deca.  What $50 for a bottle of test., I'll take 3...just sayin.  I've come up through the bs, Uncle Z, Pinn and hopefully that's the end of it!  I can't wait to pay 30-40 on ugl test that's as good as the real thing.  I'll know soon enough...


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 9, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Live and learn...alot of us started with out of pocket pharmacy costs...$$  Clinics get $150 a 10cc bottle of test....yeahooooo!!!!  $100 for hcg, $200 for deca.  What $50 for a bottle of test., I'll take 3...just sayin.  I've come up through the bs, Uncle Z, Pinn and hopefully that's the end of it!  I can't wait to pay 30-40 on ugl test that's as good as the real thing.  I'll know soon enough...



soon ill have that kinda info too lol. only source i know besides pinn im at 120 for some test.. wish i could say i was joking too


----------



## beasto (Oct 9, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> soon ill have that kinda info too lol. only source i know besides pinn im at 120 for some test.. wish i could say i was joking too



That's pretty insane bro!!! Hope it's at leat 20ML.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 9, 2012)

beasto said:


> That's pretty insane bro!!! Hope it's at leat 20ML.



That's almost 50ml wotth from a lab we all know about


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> soon ill have that kinda info too lol. only source i know besides pinn im at 120 for some test.. wish i could say i was joking too



Damn, thats WP prices! Insane!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 9, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn, thats WP prices! Insane!


It probably is wp.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 9, 2012)

I knew many ugl's floating around back in fla. and 120 was the norm for a 10ml through  guys from the gym who prob blew the prices up. Then i found pl, prices seemed way better of course. But now i am literally giving my buddies a chunk of my stash so i can run a few other ugl's i have faith in along with prices and better quality.


----------



## trim (Oct 9, 2012)

pob your new avatar blinds me everytime i see it haha


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn. Pharm prices for ugl...120, that's like getting it from guy creeping in gym locker room


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Damn. Pharm prices for ugl...120, that's like getting it from guy creeping in gym locker room



That "guy" happens to be ME! Coming to a locker room near you.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn, thats WP prices! Insane!



yea man lol and its not even a good brand, nupharm (canadian) or kayne (canadian as well but a good brand) but kayne is even more expensive then the nupharm... andromedlab looks really enticing but i dunno about ordering from a website. did that with pinnacle and ever since the whole rumor of them being busted made me sketch out to order from a website again


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

leave pinn be.  we surely dont need anything from them.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 17, 2012)

i was one of the poor bastards that had to settle for six bottles of primo when that whole bull shit happened with zeek...all i have to say is i hope its half way decent. never ordered from pin, never planned on it, but now i have 760 dollars worth of their gear sitting in my droor? Anyone want it? lol since their site is down hahaaha get at me cuz i dont want the shit, didnt want it to begin with


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 18, 2012)

69nites said:


> It probably is wp.



nope not wp, nice guess tho


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 18, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i was one of the poor bastards that had to settle for six bottles of primo when that whole bull shit happened with zeek...all i have to say is i hope its half way decent. never ordered from pin, never planned on it, but now i have 760 dollars worth of their gear sitting in my droor? Anyone want it? lol since their site is down hahaaha get at me cuz i dont want the shit, didnt want it to begin with



how long ago did you order from the site?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> nope not wp, nice guess tho



Asia Pharma!!??


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 18, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Asia Pharma!!??



haha no i said it. check post #38


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> soon ill have that kinda info too lol. only source i know besides pinn im at 120 for some test.. wish i could say i was joking too



Stay away from any source that sells Britsh Dragon gear (lol dead give away they are shit). there are a few sources who try to push Bio Tch gear cuz it has a decstayers. stay away from internatonal gear sources too, find a good domestic source and stick with it


----------



## Yaya (Oct 20, 2012)

Cranium is right biotech is good


----------



## cougar (Oct 31, 2012)

I hear ya Hood,I had a GREAT source and growing like a weed.Then dryed up and I tryed Pinn. It just sucks big time,you pay good money,work your ass off in the gym,eat the best you can,then sit a (wonder )if your gear is any good.....I 've been doing this 25 years,and I see people say (how long before if fill my gear). Just my thought,if you got to wonder when you'll fill it or if its any good,  its not..I fill real gear.When I'm off 6-10 weeks,my first pinn of good test, with in 2 days my hair/face/skin will be shinny oily.. But I aways double front load the first week,can't do orals... But as far a filling in the gym,everyone different. Just my thought Bro


----------



## cougar (Nov 1, 2012)

My first pinn.. I didn't mean Pinnalce.I meant my first injection.. MY BAD....


----------



## BigBrownBear (Feb 1, 2013)

First time I hear of Pinnacle labs, but if they are in any fashion associated with Z. Labs then their gear might as well be as bunk as Uncle Z.

Bought some Galenika's from Uncle only to discover that he send me 2 authentic and 10+ counterfeit that absolutely did nothing for me. And the rest of his gear was severely under dosed.

I agree with a post a while back. What the heck is a "good raw". You should always get the dose and the purity you pay for from your UGL, regardless of who their raw suppliers are.


----------

